#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-16
<nik90> balloons: hey, can you ping me later when you are free..I am having trouble running clock app autopilot tests on my vivid laptop (log http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596507/ )
<balloons> ohh theres a queue in here :-)
<balloons> morning all!
<balloons> rpadovani, I re-ran it. It returned nothing to jenkins so it's hard to say what went wrong
<rpadovani> ty!
<balloons> nik90, so this log.. how do you generate it?
<balloons> ohh is this a fresh checkout? if it's on the desktop, it's not finding the binary
<balloons> we should put the python in to find the binary rather than require it be in a specific location.. there's a cmake parser, which does work to do this
<nik90> balloons: yeah is on a fresh vivid install on the desktop
<nik90> what do you mean put python in to find the binary?
<balloons> nik90, heh, I'm rambling aloud. Ok, so to fix your issue make sure you build as instructed in the README. Unless someone has changed something the tests expect the binary in that specific folder
<balloons> there is some python code we can add to the testsuite that would read the cmake build file instead of requiring a specific folder for the binary. So during test startup, it reads the cmake build file and looks for the binary that way, instead of requiring a fixed relative path
<nik90> balloons: omg, I am an idiot, I forgot to build the binary...(QtC usually does that for me)
<balloons> nik90, right :-) not building it also causes that, heh
<nik90> balloons: so after building the binary, and runnig autopilot run test_name works... however i tried using autopilot3 but it fails and complains something about  DisplayConnectionError http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609916/
<nik90> I figured if I could use autopilot3 it would help me use autopilot3-sandbox-run and the other cool features
<nik90> I see the clock app show up and then get closed almost immediately while using autopilot3
<balloons> nik90, autopilot3 causes you problems.. interesting
<balloons> trusty ofc, and what version of autopilot3?
<nik90> balloons: no no this is on vivid
<balloons> oh nice
<nik90> balloons: version info http://paste.ubuntu.com/10609963/
<balloons> just your normal desktop?
<nik90> yup
<nik90> (my old laptop)
<nik90> running vivid daily build 1386
<balloons> well I guess let me try as well locally here. However, autopilot2 works fine for you
<balloons> ot
<nik90> yeah autopilot works fine, so I guess I can use it for now
<balloons> I can't imagine the backend code is substantially different, but we can look
<nik90> I have been asked to improve the clock app's AP status..so I will be adding back the functional tests for editing alarms, etc that currently only exist in the QML test suite
<balloons> nik90, ohh.. what's clock look like on the dashboard anyway?
<nik90> balloons: every AP test fails :/ due to the location prompt
<nik90> so I cannot release a new click to the store as a resutl
<balloons> nik90, ahh well I guess we should start by fixing that eh?
<nik90> balloons: I can't since it requires upstream helpers to be added in the trust-store, let me grab the MP we have currently that requires upstream fix
<balloons> and there is nothing wrong with keeping your AP test suite smaller.
<balloons> nik90, we can bundle the helpers locally for now and transition later
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682
<nik90> check out the last reply from iahmad
<balloons> nik90, right so that's all landed.. it means we can write helpers now and bundle them locally. And ofc upstream them and transition after
<balloons> make sense?
<nik90> yes
<balloons> nik90, I get the same error as you, nice
<nik90> ooh :P
<balloons> and indeed, autopilot works..investigation and bug filing time
<nik90> balloons: just for clock app? Since otherwise this might have been spotted earlier on
<balloons> nik90, no it's for everything.. Something must have broken it recently
<balloons> I have a small update I can do so I'm doing that first
<balloons> are you fully up to date?
<nik90> yeah I am fully up to date
<balloons> yea nothing in here will change anything so I suspected as much
<balloons> let me try and pinpoint what broke it
<balloons> rpadovani, looks like you got a valid run that time: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2357/testReport/junit/ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_main/MainTestCase/test_sin/
<balloons> at least a log
<balloons> nik90, so carry on with autopilot2 for now.. This should be fun to track down for someone else :-)
<nik90> balloons: yes, I have started writing some new tests. I haven't had any success with running AP tests on the phone (using all the methods that I could find), so the location-prompt thing will have to wait for now.
<paulliu> hi. If I add some cout/cerr in platform-api. How do I print those out when using autopilot3?
<balloons> nik90, you don't have a spare phone just for testing do you?
<nik90> balloons: I use my S4 Android as my primary phone, and the N4 just for testing and developing for UT. I tried the script popey and also adt-run on devel-proposed as well
<balloons> nik90, right. I was going to say grabbing devel-proposed image with vivid should let you use adt easily enough. It should just work
<balloons> alternatively you can grab devel-proposed, make it r/w and install autopilot packages again. Then copy the tests and run them just like you do on the desktop. The downside of that is you'll have to occassionally re-flash the phone to update it
<nik90> balloons: For instance, when I tried adt-run on the music app AP tests, they all didnt get past the welcome wizard. I am not sure why.
<nik90> hmm ok I will do that
<balloons> nik90, if you are interested in cloning what happens on the dashboard, this is how CI does it. Essentially they do what I said as the latter option: http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<balloons> so if you do that, you may as well simply use there script
<balloons> nik90, if they didn't get past the welcome wizard that might just be an issue with the tests.
<nik90> ok
<nik90> balloons: wow that docs looks detailed and easy to follow, thnx. I will give that a go
 * ahayzen hides and pretends the tests are working perfectly :)
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<nik90> ahayzen: I just took another app to see if something was wrong with my testing environment
<ahayzen> haha
<balloons> nik90, good let me know.. CI is actively documenting that atm, I've been wanting to make sure it's actually usable by someone like yourself
<nik90> will do
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-17
<elopio> ping MacSlow: I'm trying to build your branch but I get:
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10615701/
<MacSlow> elopio, *sigh* I forgot to list some of the build-dependencies for that branch...
<MacSlow> elopio, I'll send you the missing bits...
<MacSlow> elopio, missing build-dep sent via eMail
<balloons> nik90, any luck with the CI doc?
<nik90> balloons: I didn't have time to try it out yesterday. Will let you know how it goes by the end of todau
<nik90> s/todau/today
<balloons> nik90, thanks, no rush, just curious
<elopio> thanks MacSlow. I'll try again after my current meeting.
<MacSlow> elopio, ok
<nik90> balloons: Hey, I went through the CI docs and ran the scripts as per the instructions. I finally could see clock app running on the device :-)
<nik90> balloons: *however* after the ap tests were run, the test-results.xml file does not show any of the test results. So I cannot test what passed and what failed
<nik90> balloons: this is what the xml file shows https://i.imgur.com/eYwx6Qn.png
<cgoldberg> sup amigos  0/
<balloons> nik90, nice.. well, heh not nice
<nik90> balloons: I haven't looked into the subunit file yet as I need to install trv viewer first
<nik90> balloons: is there a place where I can file bugs about the docs?
<nik90> I noticed that the welcome wizard was not disabled as it should have been and a few others
<veebers> hey cgoldberg o/ Hows things?
<cgoldberg> hey veebers!  I'm really good, thanks.  hows you?
<veebers> cgoldberg: good thanks man :-)
<cgoldberg> veebers, have you seen the new Das Keyboard 4?  I want one.
<nik90> balloons: the subunit files shows the results correctly though :) https://imgur.com/BNyUBbg
<nik90> thomi: ^^ your trv viewer https://imgur.com/BNyUBbg
<cgoldberg> @veebers: http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional/
<thomi> hey nik90 - that's nothing to do with me anymore :D
<thomi> oh hey cgoldberg, what's up?
<cgoldberg> hey thomi 0/
<nik90> thomi: oh....Just noticed that the trv youtube video I saw was dated august 2014 ;P
<thomi> nik90: yeah - I might hack on it some more if I get time
<veebers> cgoldberg: heh, no I haven't seen it yet. I picked up a Poker 2 recently. That should tide me over for a while :-)
<cgoldberg> veebers, do you touch-type?  the blank keycaps you can get it with are totally bad@ss... but I need lettering on my caps :(
<veebers> cgoldberg: I 90% touch type :-) The change-up with the new 60% layout mean I have a little to relearn
<veebers> cgoldberg: you been up to much lately?
<cgoldberg> veebers, lots of performance related stuff at my gig... optimizing big web systems (django)
<cgoldberg> "make the web faster" kinda thing
<veebers> cgoldberg: nice, you enjoying it I take it?
<cgoldberg> yea.. it's nice.  the place I'm at is a non-profit with a pretty noble missions of delivering free education to the masses... we open source everything and have tons of contributors... overall pretty cool
<veebers> cgoldberg: sounds awesome :-)
<cgoldberg> and our entire server stack runs on Ubuntu
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-18
<paulliu1> elopio: hi..
<paulliu> elopio: do you know how to let the stdout/stderr in platform-api to show when invoking autopilot3?
<paulliu> elopio: I'm debugging the shell rotation platform-api right now.
<elopio> paulliu: anything printed to stdout/stderr will be collected into the subunit result file.
<paulliu> elopio: what is a subunit result file? where can I find it?
<elopio> paulliu: in jenkins, that's the default output format and is collected in the artifacts.
<elopio> when running locally, you should use something like -f subunit -o /tmp/results
<elopio> paulliu: then you can use trv to see the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621410/
<elopio> paulliu: we are trying to answer the questions with a vanguard. So next time you have a question, please go to #ubuntu-quality and ping the team as mentioned on the topic.
<elopio> paulliu: that way you won't have to wait for me to wake up, we have vanguard in european time zone.
<paulliu> elopio: cool thanks a lot.
<paulliu> elopio: got it.
<elopio> hey MacSlow, how are you getting your shell rotation branch in the phone?
<elopio> are you compiling it in the phone, or are you cross-compiling on desktop?
<MacSlow> elopio, I'm compiling it on the device
<paulliu> elopio: I just use run_on_device.sh to compile it on phone.
<elopio> I'll first try run_on_device.sh
<paulliu> elopio: the sensor-fifo seems didn't receive the fake commands.
<elopio> paulliu: for problems with that we need ricmm.
<paulliu> elopio: yeah. I'll talk to him. I'll get some log and find him.
<elopio> MacSlow: I'm trying to reproduce your problems, but keep getting distracted by urgent things of our sprint. If you think it would be useful to get some dedicated time pairing with us to get the automation problems solved, we need to schedule it in the next sprint.
<elopio> we have the meeting with the stakeholders in one hour, so you should talk to Kevin about bringing this topic to the meeting.
<MacSlow> elopio, since I'm stuck/blocked with this I would very much welcome some hangout/mumble time with you and/or rhuddie (whoever has time) on this.
<elopio> our next sprint starts tomorrow. And it lasts three weeks. I recommend you to talk to Kevin now, otherwise for the next three weeks we will have other priorities to work on and we'll be able to help you just in the "free time".
<MacSlow> elopio, just raising it with him
